# Recommended tire pressure 28" Deluxe



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello!

I can usually find most info through searching or the owner's manual. For this question, the manual references the side of the tire. Side of the tire states "maximum inflation psi 20 lbs". Coming from other power sport vehicles, what's maximum and recommended are usually not the same thing. This is our first dual stage blower (or any other piece of such equipment with pneumatic tires).

Since the owner's manual lists no recommended psi, what do most folks run theirs at ?

Both the driveway and sidewalks are concrete, no gravel. Drive is at a slight incline. Unit came delivered with 25 psi.

Temps here in Chicago have been known to go down below 0F, but generally are 10-30F during the winter season.

Thanks!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

jsolo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I can usually find most info through searching or the owner's manual. For this question, the manual references the side of the tire. Side of the tire states "maximum inflation psi 20 lbs". Coming from other power sport vehicles, what's maximum and recommended are usually not the same thing. This is our first dual stage blower (or any other piece of equipment with pneumatic tires).
> 
> ...


It can vary from 12 to 18 psi so I would go for 18 psi
Good Luck


----------



## Bror Jace (Jan 13, 2015)

*jsolo*, I think any pressure in that safe range will be fine. However, make sure they are EQUAL or you'll be fighting the machine the entire time you are clearing. It will constantly "hunt" from right to left.

You might try the lowest pressure, then the highest one ... and fine-tune your preference given the type of surfaces you are cleaning. I'd bet the lower pressures in *Normex's* range will give you the most grip.


----------



## TheHolyCannoli (Nov 19, 2013)

I set mine at 18psi inside a 40F degree garage. Typically outdoor temps are 15-30deg when I'm snowblowing. This theoretically results in an effective 15.5 - 17psi during use. (Assuming the typical 10deg= 1psi change)

I have never had any traction issues, regardless if I'm on packed/glazed snow or making a path for the dog in the backyard grass.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I have always used 14 psi, and my dealer recommends 14 psi for my machine. 

The pressure listed on the sidewall is the maximum pressure the manufacturer recommends. Tire pressure will vary by ambient temperature and there is additional air loss over time through air permeation through the tire. Pressure should be checked occasionally. 

If the pressure is too high then the tire tread will only contact the pavement in the center part of the tire. Dropping the pressure increases the contact area of the tire with the pavement and that usually improves traction. 

Good luck.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Doesn't the Owner's Manual show 15psi?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

uberT said:


> Doesn't the Owner's Manual show 15psi?


Nope, the manual says "Check tire pressure and adjust to the pressure listed on tire sidewall" The tire sidewall has "Maximum inflation pressure 20 psi".

Good luck.


----------



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

^^ Exactly. Brilliant ambiguity in the owners manual. They should at least give you at least a suggested range based on terrain or some other factor(s).

Will start at 15psi and work from there.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*Here's a statement from the Ariens site:*



> *how do i find out what tire pressure and sizes are for my ariens/gravely machine?*
> 
> *tire pressure:*
> recommended psi is generally listed in the "specification" section of the owners manual; for best performance of machine.
> ...




....​


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

NO more than 20 PSI in each of those tires.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

use a bike pump with the gauge on it for best results.


----------

